# Black Dicks Tower - Mirfield - November 2010



## nij4829 (Nov 12, 2010)

Visited with Nick

Black Dick's Tower - known as "The Temple" on maps - was the Summer House of Whitley Hall, bought by a Mr Charles Sutcliffe in 1924. The house and many of the buildings fell into disrepair but the Summer House still remains to this day. 

Whitley Hall had its ghost, that of Black Dick (Sir Richard Beaumont), who was reputed to walk in the grounds with his head under his arm every year on 5 July. "Black Dick of the North" was the nickname given to him by James I. Born in 1574 and knighted in 1609, Black Dick was made a baronet in 1628. He was a highwayman and died in 1631.


----------

